# 05/22/2005 - Hiking - Wech Dickey Loop



## SilentCal (May 11, 2005)

A hike is planned for the Mt Welch and Dickey Loop on Sunday May 22nd.  Complete loop milage is 4.4 miles with 1800 feet of elevation gain.  A hike with the Flags on the 48 group.  Meet at the Orris Rd parking area around 10:00 a.m.

Any questions please pm me-


----------



## Vortex (May 11, 2005)

I will be there. thankx
Edit if okay I will be bringing my son.  One of his favorite hikes also.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 11, 2005)

Sounds interesting...I'll mark our calander and verify by that Thursday.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 12, 2005)

I'll be there with the Fot48 folks :flag:


----------



## Vortex (May 13, 2005)

I think this is a great hike with wonderful rewarded views without alot of effort.


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2005)

I am a wait an see on this know. If I can get the rocky part done before rain I'm in.  If not I'm out. I don't want my son on the rocks. Over protective parent.  I can live with that.  I will be up north...descion will be made Sunday am.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 20, 2005)

Rain? Nah. It won't rain. We say so. 

BTW - if anyone's coming and has been to Welch-Dickey before, but hasn't been there in about a year, you'll be pleasantly surprised at the new parking area. And yes, there's a privy. 8)


----------



## Vortex (May 20, 2005)

MichaelJ thankx for the good vibes.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 20, 2005)

I'll see you there...


----------



## riverc0il (May 20, 2005)

myself and sharon (not on this forum) plan on attending this hike pending good weather (i.e. no rain).  see you all there.


----------



## riverc0il (May 22, 2005)

weather looks pretty crappy, very wet and a little rain here in StJ so we're gonna bail.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 22, 2005)

We bailed, too. It poured all night and was still raining in the morning. Though it backed off to a light drizzle by 8, there was no way we wanted to be up on those big, sloped slabs in wet weather.

Plus, it meant being home in time to watch Clemente's beautifully-pitched complete game win. Sweet!


----------



## Vortex (May 23, 2005)

SilentCal, Myself and my son, did go.  Off and on showers at the top of MT. Dickey seemed like a bit of sleet mixed in for a time.  Rocks were very slippery, but we managed. Silent Cal promised a full trail report tomorrow.  We did it in 3 hour 10 min. Just a couple brief stops. Nice to meet Silent Cal. Good converstation, and he was great to my son.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (May 23, 2005)

Unfortunately we bailed as well…my wife cunningly convinced me that the rain occurring at 6:30 am at our place was the same as up north.... and that trail riding with her horse would be better than climbing around the slick stuff...although I followed her lead...I'm not sure her conclusion is correct....but earning atta-boy points yesterday was better than getting soaked and earning the other kind of points…I'll hook up with you guys next time...


----------



## SilentCal (May 23, 2005)

I really loved this hike!  I had second thoughts about hiking but I did not have to be back to work until Tuesday so I figured why not! I'm sure that in fall foliage season, the views are breathtaking! I got to try out my new rain jacket and it passed with flying colors!  Bob R and his son were a delight to hike with and we spent much of the time chatting about various topics.   Trip report to follow later today..


----------

